
On Quitting Vim - ingve
https://thoughtbot.com/blog/on-quitting-vim
======
sebelk
There is a micro howto (video) in spanish language
[https://youtu.be/0hMmdXetxXM](https://youtu.be/0hMmdXetxXM)

------
RMPR
My mnemonic for ZZ is putting Vim to sleep, that said I didn't know about ZQ,
also for quitting Vim, there's this invaluable resource.

[https://github.com/hakluke/how-to-exit-vim](https://github.com/hakluke/how-
to-exit-vim)

